# Protestant Eye for the Catholic Guy



## Scott (May 1, 2006)

See article Protestant Eye for the Catholic Guy. This seems to be a trend.


----------



## Herald (May 1, 2006)

_Ecclesiastes 1:9 9 That which has been is that which will be, And that which has been done is that which will be done. So, there is nothing new under the sun. _


Romanism keeps trying....but it is still sells nothing but bondage. 

[Edited on 5-1-2006 by BaptistInCrisis]


----------



## blhowes (May 1, 2006)

I wonder what part this plays in the advancement of the "ecumenical cause". From outward appearances, the differences (other than doctrine) between the catholic church and other churches seem to be lessened. There's even a common lingo.


----------



## turmeric (May 1, 2006)

Oops double post!

[Edited on 5-1-2006 by turmeric]


----------



## turmeric (May 1, 2006)

mass evangelism


----------



## Semper Fidelis (May 1, 2006)

A couple of fascinating things (some of you know I used to be Roman Catholic):

1. I heard a few days ago that approximately 40% of Roman Catholics are Charismatics these days.

2. Notice how unthreatened Roman Catholic theology is by revivalistic Protestant theology?

The two seem unrelated but I can relate them in my own life. Roman Catholics and most "born again" Christians are moving on ever closer parallel tracks. Both are subjective and Charismatic with experience or the mystical emphasized over dogma. The Roman Catholic Church I attended from 1980-1986, during my teen years before college, was/is indistinguishable from most Evangelical churches I've attended except we had a priest and there was some sort of ceremony going on up front. That was quite secondary to the raising of hands during singing (or even speaking in tongues in Bible Study). 

During Bible Study we would give testimony (sound familiar?) and almost every week somebody would relate some story about talking with somebody who would question our real Christianity. We were all shocked of course because the Priest assured us we believed the same things. He even told stories about Billy Graham. He even preaced a Gospel of believingin Christ to be saved. It was as much Gospel as I've heard in any broad evangelical Church. I still went to confession however? Who wouldn't when the Gospel is incomplete and you are missing some content. The words were the same but, like the Charismatic churches I went to, the spiritual highs did not keep me from sinning throughout the week and the atonement was never explained.

Doctrinal differences? Who cared about that stuff? That was for theologians. We sang the same songs after all. We lifted our hands in worship. We even talked about being baptized in the Spirit. Graham's messages were no threat to us. They mirrored what our Priest was saying.

I was technically a Protestant for *years* before I realized not only was there a huge difference between Romanism and Christianity but there was a huge difference between broad Evangelicalism and Christianity! _Faith Alone_ was the book that changed my life.

Roman Catholicism owes a debt of gratitude to revivalism and the charismatic movement. Romanism has always had a doctrine of the _sensus fide_ where the "dumb" people didn't really have to understand the truth but just trust that the Church was right in everything she taught. Protestants have given up on worrying about the mind as well. There is so much common ground now. Go to Mass or go to Calvary Chapel? I can clap and raise my hands and speak in tongues in both but, golly, I really miss that neat Liturgy of the Mass...


----------



## turmeric (May 2, 2006)

In Evangelical churches we go up front and rededicate ourselves instead of going to confession...but that's no biggie, we can get along! Just kidding!

Madame Guyon and St. John of the Cross would probably be equally welcome in a Catholic church or a Charismatic Protestant church of today.


----------

